# Who is getting ready for the trout opener?



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Trout seasons on inland streams and rivers opens in a little over 2 weeks. Are you all getting ready and is it a big event or do you just take it in stride?

I'm not sure where I'm going, but I'll be out somewhere.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

413 hrs 30 min 27 sec, 413 hrs 30 min 26 sec, 413 hrs 30 min 25 sec, nope not a big deal to me, 413 hrs 30 min 22 sec. :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Me too, I am trying to get my waders squared away now. Damn rip!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm still debating, trout or walleye... 

Probably end up chasing walleye since it will be closer to home.

Mitch


----------



## HUNT4FUN (Jan 10, 2006)

HAVEN'T DONE IT IN A FEW YEARS BUT AFTER CHASIN STEELIES FOR A WHILE NOW THIS YEAR I'VE GOT A HANKERIN FOR SOME CAN'T WAIT. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.ne_eye:


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i'll be chasing walleyes.i love to fish trout but i like them on dry flies and it's better with warmer weather and the hatches that follow.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

My son chose to have a "guys weekend" over opening day to celebrate his 10th birthday. I refuse to disappoint him. So "Yes", it's a big event. 

Butch


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hope to be morel pickin. If the weather does not change I'll probably eye fish instead.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Trout? The steelies aren't even here yet!:lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Looks like I finally have the weekend off. I'm not going to rush it if the weather is anything like it is now but I doubt it will be this bad. I'm looking forward to my first true opener.

Now the big decision: DryFly on a smaller river or drift boat on a bigger one? I'm sure I'll have both with so it will depend on weather, water flows and spotting.


----------



## MI_Bowhunter (Feb 5, 2005)

Brookies Baby!!!!!


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

I've only missed one since I was 12 years old, don't know why I would start now.:lol: Oh, that was 15 years ago when my son was born. I know....bad planning on my part :evil:
Ray....you already know where I'll be fishing, lots of fish and very few people . 

Pat


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

walleye at midnight couple of hours slep then off to the north country good luck everyone..........


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I'll change a couple of rods in the drift boat and the rest is always ready. I hope the steelhead are all gone and most of the crowd.


----------



## Gardenfly (Jun 7, 2001)

Same buddies... same camp... same river in Antrim county. 3 trohpies on the line and bragging rights for the year... My gear is packed and I am ready to go...


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Me too... same place... same guys... and hopefully the same results! I caught the most fish last year!! Fun fun fun!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Sure, I'll fish somewhere. Need to round up a few smaller trout for catfish bait. Sometimes a good chunk of trout cutbait works better than bluegill.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

SA ULTRA MAG said:


> I've only missed one since I was 12 years old, don't know why I would start now.:lol: Oh, that was 15 years ago when my son was born. I know....bad planning on my part :evil:
> Ray....you already know where I'll be fishing, lots of fish and very few people .
> 
> Pat


Pat,

You've never told Ray what I do to "hole jumpers", have you? Be advised.....:evil: 

Mark


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I have yet to miss one with my dad. I am not 40 and he is 62 and we will be out there again this year. My son can't go this year due to a hockey tournament. Need to get some new waders ASAP!

Tick, tock.

Dan


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

My birthday is the 28th and this year the trout and walleye open on my birthday.

Since I live right on the White river in the designated section and only have to walk out my door to fish I'll be instead chasing walleye...............in some body of water.......the river will still be there all year.....hardly anyone fishes the river where I live......:evil: , 10 years and I still haven't killed a fish from the river...........oh well.

Walleye ON..........


----------

